
Colin Furze Flies a Working Homemade Hoverbike - bootload
http://www.colinfurze.com/hoverbike.html
======
Gurrewe
Colin could easily have lost his leg twice during the recording of that video.

------
bootload
hack until it works (3m50s) ~
[https://youtu.be/soxxPyaAT1k](https://youtu.be/soxxPyaAT1k)

